# Using modifier 25 with CPT 99223



## bmore (Feb 20, 2012)

Just wanted to make sure if we can use modifier 25 with CPT 99223 - Inpatient Initial visit.

Thanks

Aman


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 20, 2012)

what procedure was done at the same time?


----------



## bmore (Feb 20, 2012)

*the other proc code is 90937*

Thanks for replying back, The other proc code is 90937 - Hemdialysis


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes you can bill the 25 modifier on the E&M with the hemodialysis


----------



## bmore (Feb 20, 2012)

ok thank you.


----------

